
So, you want to move away from America - bovermyer
https://medium.com/@bovermyer/so-you-want-to-move-away-from-america-d727879a1026#.wyweeisbm
======
nness
Unless you are under threat of violence or severe economic hardship, I don't
understand the purpose of leaving your native country because you disagree
with the elected leader.

Maybe I'm missing something, but what's the real risk for the mostly-secular
white guy? Sounds just like a working holiday abroad.

~~~
a3n
> Maybe I'm missing something, but what's the real risk for the mostly-secular
> white guy?

What you're missing is that not everyone is "lucky" enough to be a mostly
secular white guy.

~~~
nness
Obviously yes. That was a generalization more directed at the author than a
blanked statement. Obviously there are groups which could be under great
hardship should certain candidates take over.

